# Goat's Milk for our babies



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

Recently I went to a holistic store for pets and they gave me a free carton of raw goat's milk to try (I came on the right day lol) It's frozen and they said it would be great to give to my baby girl since she has occasional tummy problems. 

she's currently on amicus kibble (amazing!!) and I alternate with merrick's and weruva wet. I'm a bit hesitant to give her this raw goat milk. 

what's everyone's thoughts? Has anyone used this on their pups? 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cherrycola (Nov 23, 2013)

I would love to be able to get hold of something like that for my dogs. I buy them goats milk from the supermarket but it's pasteurised, I've never seen raw goats milk available where I live. Io and Alfie have a small amount a couple of times a week - I mix some with some raw egg, a little manuka honey and a pinch of probiotic powder. It makes a really healthy light meal that they love.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I have recently started giving the girls a tblsp of "primal" raw goats milk twice a week and they absolutely love it! I started out with just a half tsp to test their tolerance. it's so full of goodness! I set it in my fridge over night until it slightly thawed and then poured it into ice cube trays for the perfect serving size and transferred to a freezer bag after. Primal offers it frozen and you can get it at any pet food express or other locations where they carry primal raw in the freezer.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have used the dried version (which I got at the health food store in Greece) & reconstitute it for my 2. I feel like it hasn't hurt them but don't know how much it helps.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Apr 9, 2015)

Charlotte has had the primal raw goat's milk too. The tumeric and other ingredients settle at the bottom, so I had to shake it everytime. We never finished the bottle in ten days so I had to throw out a lot. I would give a "splash" in her breakfast haha. I don't know about refreezing in cubes...doesn't seem like a bad idea.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love Primal food, but I honestly see no reason why a dog would benefit from goat's milk. Or for that matter turmeric. It really looks like a play for new found weirdness...and I live in California. There is no miracle food, and I am sick and tired of hearing endless promotions of the latest miracle food. If turmeric were in fact the cure all that it is lately being promoted as, no single person living in India would die...ever. I've been on this earth for a very long time, a time in which I have seen countless foods being promoted as the magic elixir.....at one time it was corn oil...need I say more?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I love Primal food, but I honestly see no reason why a dog would benefit from goat's milk. Or for that matter turmeric. It really looks like a play for new found weirdness...and I live in California. There is no miracle food, and I am sick and tired of hearing endless promotions of the latest miracle food. If turmeric were in fact the cure all that it is lately being promoted as, no single person living in India would die...ever. I've been on this earth for a very long time, a time in which I have seen countless foods being promoted as the magic elixir.....at one time it was corn oil...need I say more?



Sylvia, you crack me up. And I do too live in California lol. I don't believe in milk, any form from any source. I just don't do milk. Turmeric though, I hope it does magic cause makes my chicken and skillet potatoes look so good.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Apr 9, 2015)

I wouldn't add the goat's milk as a supplement. I also think there's no need for it. I picked up the primal hoping that she would gain weight on it without eating more protein...did not happen -_- haha. I also tried adding plain kefir/yoghurt to her breakfast as well. She just will not keep the weight on!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

ShabbyChic said:


> I wouldn't add the goat's milk as a supplement. I also think there's no need for it. I picked up the primal hoping that she would gain weight on it without eating more protein...did not happen -_- haha. I also tried adding plain kefir/yoghurt to her breakfast as well. She just will not keep the weight on!


When you say she will not keep weight on, how old is she and how underweight? This can be an indicator of a health problem.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Apr 9, 2015)

She is 13 months old. And is 4lbs after eating. Her weight at 12weeks was a little over 2lbs. The breeder told me that she wanted to keep her to show but that she might not get big enough. Her vet is not concerned because she has gained weight (grown) every time we go...but still...She is definitely on the small side. Her ribs aren't visible but she has a defined waist.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It sounds like she is healthy and you don't want her to be overweight! She will likely level off as she stops growing.


----------

